

As-Rigid-As-Possible Shape Manipulation  - bootload
http://www-ui.is.s.u-tokyo.ac.jp/~takeo/research/rigid/index.html

======
mhb
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=198526>

------
TrevorJ
I saw this a few months ago, and I thought it was highly impressive.

